# Alternatives to Replika XT?



## Ivan M. (Feb 3, 2021)

Please suggest a nice delay plugin, replika is not working properly for me, so I want to replace it


----------



## R. Soul (Feb 3, 2021)

UVI Relayer
Valhalla Delay
Soundtoys Echoboy


----------



## storyteller (Feb 3, 2021)

D16’s Repeater, Waves H-delay in addition to the previous comment. Those are all the main ones.


----------



## Crossroads (Feb 3, 2021)

storyteller said:


> D16’s Repeater, Waves H-delay in addition to the previous comment. Those are all the main ones.


For straight up delay with some nice vintage vibes added if needed, +1 for H-Delay from me too. Had it since release and has continued to be one of my mainstays because it's so easy to use and it sounds SOOO good.

I love the whole H-Series by the way. Some of Waves' greatest plugins.


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 3, 2021)

H-Delay here too +1 (the go to)

Also:
AAS Objeq Delay is free with any Pluginboutique purchase. It is unique and can do many more things than “mere” delay. But it is a good plugin. There’s a thread by @premjj listing all “cheap” things to buy in order to become eligible for the monthly freebie.

Added:
- Unfiltered Audio Sandman Pro (for more glitchy stuff)
- Melda MDelayMB - solid


----------



## el-bo (Feb 3, 2021)

Ivan M. said:


> Please suggest a nice delay plugin, replika is not working properly for me, so I want to replace it


What's the issue you are having?


----------



## Ivan M. (Feb 3, 2021)

el-bo said:


> What's the issue you are having?


It didn't load its state properly, the UI was showing the correct low cut value, however, the engine was not honoring it, and only after I moved it a bit, the engine changed the sound. Some time ago, it also had a similar problem with the mix control, which apparently got fixed.
I also had config loading problems with some of the other NI plugins, so I'm just tired and don't want to deal with it anymore. Abandoning ship


----------



## el-bo (Feb 3, 2021)

Ivan M. said:


> It didn't load its state properly, the UI was showing the correct low cut value, however, the engine was not honoring it, and only after I moved it a bit, the engine changed the sound. Some time ago, it also had a similar problem with the mix control, which apparently got fixed.
> I also had config loading problems with some of the other NI plugins, so I'm just tired and don't want to deal with it anymore. Abandoning ship


Not experienced any of that, but it sounds annoying. It's a shame you've given up on it. Such a great delay!


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Feb 3, 2021)

XT is great at more-transparent delay. I wouldn't get rid of it.

That said, my favorite delay is, by far, Valhalla Delay. I think it's the most functional and best plugin delay on the market for basic-to-almost-complex delays (it only has 4 taps). Sean keeps improving it with updates. And it's only $50!! The close next best to Valhalla would be the Soundtoys Echoboy (some prefer it). And be sure to pick up the best free plugin ever to date: Valhalla Supermassive.

After that, you get into specialized delays, like the Audiority Echoes II Binson emulation, or Audiothing Out Space Roland emulation. Etc. Or if you want plenty of taps, D16 Tekturon.


----------



## pondinthestream (Feb 3, 2021)

Blue cat Late Replies would probably be the most powerful package, but has a learning curve.


----------



## colony nofi (Feb 3, 2021)

And don’t forget more unfiltered audio stuff - fault, Byome etc. 

And surprised no one has mentiomed the old but incredibly versatile Fabfilter Timeless.

and melda make amazing delays...


----------



## Ivan M. (Feb 3, 2021)

Thank you all! I wasn't aware of most of these


----------



## el-bo (Feb 4, 2021)

vitocorleone123 said:


> XT is great at more-transparent delay. I wouldn't get rid of it.


It is good for transparent, but it's no slouch in the character department. The 'Tape' section can dish up a lot of crunchy and woozy goodness, and with the ability to place the filter in the feedback loop things get even better. Cutting the 'Depth' and then riding the 'Peak' filter gives awesome results, reminiscent of Ohmboyz.

As much as I like the sound of Valhalla, the lack of that kind of filter play is why it hasn't made it into my collection.


----------



## jcrosby (Feb 4, 2021)

Valhalla delay's a solid replacement for Replika. It it has its own diffusion algorithm which is the same idea as Replika's, but sounds lusher, and can be turned into a full on reverb. It also has tricks up its sleeve that Replika does like pitch up/pitch down, and can be turned into modulation effects... Basically it's far from being just a delay plugin...

Demo available on their site.... Well worth checking out...


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 4, 2021)

My favourite Valhalla plugin has got to be UberMod though... love that thing


----------



## AudioLoco (Feb 4, 2021)

Echoboy: industry standard, can do anything. Can't go wrong.
EchoesT7E: plenty of mojo.
OhmBoyz: a classic... OMG was checking their site to give you some info about it, and the new OhmBoyz Infinity is out! Gotta go!


----------



## jtnyc (Feb 4, 2021)

R. Soul said:


> UVI Relayer
> Valhalla Delay
> Soundtoys Echoboy


My 3 favorite delays. Valhalla being the most used. Relayer is very unique and an awesome looper amongst other more specialized effects.


----------



## premjj (Feb 4, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> H-Delay here too +1 (the go to)


+1

I am no expert in configuring delay plugins but more than often I end up using H-Delay. It just gets there really fast and you can get back to making music instead of spending time tweaking endlessley. 

I also picked up Audified's https://shop.audified.com/products/sta-delay (STA Delay) for free as part of a freebie from Ask.Audio some time back. I've had good results with that too.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Feb 6, 2021)

premjj said:


> +1
> 
> I am no expert in configuring delay plugins but more than often I end up using H-Delay. It just gets there really fast and you can get back to making music instead of spending time tweaking endlessley.
> 
> I also picked up Audified's https://shop.audified.com/products/sta-delay (STA Delay) for free as part of a freebie from Ask.Audio some time back. I've had good results with that too.


You should really check out Valhalla Delay. It's also only ever $50 and made by one of the better developers/people (they gave away Supermassive, which made me remove Eventide Blackhole as I never use it anymore) - it's been updated with new functionality/modes several times, with more coming. BUT, if you hardly ever use delay with orchestral music, I get sticking with what works. 

I fiddle with electronic music, where delay is generally more important than reverb.


----------



## spektralisk (Feb 7, 2021)

ValhallaDelay is awesome. I recently made some presets for it, you may check what it can do in this video. I go through different presets on different sound sources:


----------



## ThomasL (Feb 8, 2021)

As others have said the Valhalla Delay is great! If you want to go down another rabbit hole try Sigmund from D16, totally awesome.


----------



## Dietz (Feb 8, 2021)

Soundtoys' EchoBoy, all the way. There's little it can't do, from super-clean echoes to extra dirty ones, up to filters, modulation, diffusion, patterns, reverbs, distortion, stereo-widening ... you name it. There's so many ways to sculpt the result that I'm still not running into any real constraints with it, after all those years. - The only exception might be pitch-shifting and/or reverse stuff (that's what Soundtoys' Crystallizer is there for).

As a self-confessing Waves-fan I have a hard time to like their H-Delay, though. For my ears, it always does too much or too little. It's sonic sweet spot is hard to find.


----------



## AudioLoco (Feb 8, 2021)

Dietz said:


> Soundtoys' EchoBoy, all the way. There's little it can't do, from super-clean echoes to extra dirty ones, up to filters, modulation, diffusion, patterns, reverbs, distortion, stereo-widening ... you name it. There's so many ways to sculpt the result that I'm still not running into any real constraints with it, after all those years. - The only exception might be pitch-shifting and/or reverse stuff (that's what Soundtoys' Crystallizer is there for).
> 
> As a self-confessing Waves-fan I have a hard time to like their H-Delay, though. For my ears, it always does too much or too little. It's sonic sweet spot is hard to find.


I agree about the Waves one. It has a nice tone on the "low fi" settings (I think it's called) but like you mention, always a tad too much or too little going on....


----------

